# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Nghe " Tây" cảm nhận Việt Nam - tay cam nhan viet nam

## lehniemtin

*Mỗi người một xúc cảm..., quá khứ có, hiện tại có...*

*Ẩm thực Hà Nội có nét đẹp riêng thật tinh tế*

_Ông Didier Corlou đến Hà Nội làm việc cho nhà hàng bếp Âu tại khách sạn Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi, đã mê luôn ẩm thực của đất Thủ đô._

Khoảng 18 năm trước, ông Didier Corlou, một người Pháp, đến Hà Nội làm việc cho nhà hàng bếp Âu tại khách sạn Sofitel Metrpole Hanoi (nay là khách sạn Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi), đã mê luôn ẩm thực của đất Thủ đô và gắn bó lâu dài với mảnh đất này với mục đích duy nhất, khám phá và sáng tạo các món ngon Hà Nội. Những nhận xét chính xác đến tinh tế về ẩm thực Việt của một người nước ngoài như ông khiến cho nhiều người phải ngạc nhiên và thán phục.

Đến nay, dù đã đi khắp các vùng miền Việt Nam nhiều lần, biết nấu rất nhiều món ăn Việt, nhưng Didier Corlou vẫn mê say các món ăn Hà Nội hơn cả: "Chúng rất phong phú, nhẹ nhàng và tinh khiết. Phong cách ẩm thực Hà Nội có nét đẹp riêng thật tinh tế mà không phải nơi nào của Việt Nam cũng có được".

Trong mắt ông: ẩm thực Hà Nội mang một phong cách riêng, đó là phong cách truyền thống, không bị biến đổi và phụ thuộc bởi thời gian và khí hậu. Ví dụ các tỉnh miền Trung ăn nhiều cay do nắng nóng, ở miền Nam ăn nhiều ngọt và xì dầu; còn Hà Nội vẫn giữ nguyên khẩu vị từ xưa đến nay. Thậm chí, ẩm thực Hà Nội có nhiều ảnh hưởng đến các vùng miền khác.

Trong cảm nhận của Didier Corlou, ẩm thực Hà Nội luôn có sự cân bằng giữa các thành phần nguyên liệu như một bát phở có bánh phở là chất bột, thịt là chất đạm, rau thơm, nước dùng khiến thực khách chỉ ăn ít cũng đủ chất. Ông cũng ấn tượng rằng, Hà Nội có rất nhiều rau gia vị làm tăng tính hấp dẫn cho mỗi món ăn. Đó cũng là lợi thế nổi trội của Hà Nội so với một số nước như Trung Quốc, Thái Lan. Chính vì vậy, trong khi chế biến các món ăn, ông đặc biệt quan tâm đến gia vị, khéo léo sử dụng chúng theo phong cách của Hà Nội đồng thời kết hợp một số loại gia vị khác nhau vừa tạo sự mới lạ nhưng không mất đi phong vị nguyên bản của nó.

Didier Corlou cũng thích khám phá gia vị của nhiều vùng miền khác tại Việt Nam, nhất là khu vực miền núi bởi nơi này có nhiều gia vị đặc biệt. Tại nhà hàng La Verticale Hanoi, ông trưng bày hẳn một gian phòng các loại gia vị khô do ông sưu tập ở các nơi đưa về.

Hiện, Didier Corlou xuất bản nhiều sách về ẩm thực, du lịch Việt Nam bằng tiếng Pháp và tiếng Anh, trong số đó phải kể tới: Ẩm thực Việt Nam, Hà Nội xưa và nay (2000), Phở (2002), Việc nấu ăn trong gia đình người Việt (2003), Món ăn Việt Nam của tôi (2003), Nước mắm (2004), Năm mùa (2008)…

*Quằn quại nỗi đau về chiến tranh Việt Nam
*
Dù chưa một lần đến Việt Nam nhưng Nhà thơ người Áo Erich Fried (1921-1988) theo dõi rất sát chiến tranh Việt Nam qua sách báo và các phương tiện thông tin đại chúng. Ông đã khiến độc giả thế giới xúc động khi đọc những vần thơ ông viết về chiến tranh ở Việt Nam.

_Erich Fried (1921-1988) được mệnh danh là nhà thơ dấn thân cho Việt Nam._

Thơ Erich Fried viết về chiến tranh đầy thương tâm và thảm khốc; quằn quại nỗi đau của những con người vô tội là nạn nhân của cuộc chiến tranh do đế quốc Mỹ gây ra.

Độc giả dễ dàng bắt gặp những câu thơ đầy rùng rợn trong bài Đất nước ấy như: “Du kích bị bắt được đặt cho tên mới/ Tất cả đều thành Lumumba/ Thịt được chế biến/ Theo hai cách/ Chậm thì bằng napan/ Nhanh thì đốt bằng xăng/ Cách sau bị coi là man rợ/ Còn cách trước thì không”.

Hay những câu thơ đầy mỉa mai trong bài Đồ chơi có mục đích 2: “Giá cách đây hai tuần/ Máy bay Mỹ/ Đã ném xuống đồ chơi/ Bây giờ mới ném bom/ Thì hai con của tôi/ Còn thêm được hai tuần/ Có đôi chút đồ chơi/ Nhờ lòng hào hiệp Mỹ”...

*Phụ nữ Việt Nam là tuyệt vời nhất hành tinh*

Joe Ruelle, ông Tây viết blog bằng tiếng Việt hay kinh điển đã thốt lên: “Tôi đi nhiều nước và thấy phụ nữ Việt Nam là đẹp nhất”, “Phụ nữ Việt Nam xinh quá nhỉ”, ”Duyên quá nhỉ"...

_"Một lần nữa, phụ nữ Việt Nam là tuyệt vời nhất hành tinh", Joe Ruelle khẳng định. Ảnh: Joe.vn_

Theo Joe, phụ nữ Việt Nam rất giỏi bảo vệ tình cảm của cá nhân và gia đình. “Bảo vệ” vì thời buổi hiện đại có nhiều thằng cướp muốn lấy mất sự tình cảm đó, trong đó có “thằng stress”, “thằng tiền”, “thằng tham”... Nói vui, phụ nữ Việt Nam là vệ sĩ tình cảm!

Đó là về mặt tình cảm. Joe cho biết: "Về mặt công việc không cần phải nói nhiều đâu. Thời làm ở đài truyền hình, sếp của tôi là người phụ nữ, còn sếp của sếp cũng là người phụ nữ luôn. Trước đây tôi dạy tiếng Anh ở đại học, sinh viên toàn người nữ (chắc phải 80% người Việt Nam thực sự thạo tiếng Anh là phụ nữ). Kể cả tôi đi nộp thuế hàng tháng, toàn gặp người phụ nữ thôi!... Đôi khi tôi chợt nghĩ nếu tất cả đàn ông Việt Nam bỗng quyết định sẽ không đi làm nữa, kinh tế Việt Nam vẫn chạy ngon lành, chỉ có điều là hơi khó tìm xe-ôm!".

Về sự khác biệt tính cách giữa phụ nữ đến từ 3 miền Bắc, Trung, Nam, theo Joe, rất thú vị, tức nét duyên của phụ nữ Việt Nam nói chung rất phong phú. Có rất ít quốc gia nào mà chỉ cần đi mấy trăm cây số là gặp phụ nữ khác hẳn luôn. Không hợp với phụ nữ Hà Nội? Biết đâu sẽ hoàn toàn hợp với phụ nữ Huế! Không Huế thì Sài Gòn, không Sài Gòn thì Hải Phòng.

"Một lần nữa, phụ nữ Việt Nam là tuyệt vời nhất hành tinh", Joe Ruelle khẳng định.

----------


## kienogo

minh thấy cũng rât nhiều ý kiến khác nhau ,nhưng thấy có điểm chung là người việt nam luôn thân thiện

----------


## ngoctran215

rất nhiều ng đến VN rồi muốn ở lại luôn mà, ng Việt Nam thân thiện

----------

